# My first yard haunt 2012



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

This was our first yard haunt. We used a mixture of tekky toys props and pneumatics. This year we plan to use mostly pneumatics.

HALLOWEEN YARD HUANT 1






This video shows some reactions of the trick or treaters and visitors. We were so busy that night I wish I had taken more video.

Halloween YaRD HAUNT 2


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

everything looks great! love the ghosts.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Creepy Cathy. That night was amazing. We had over 500 visitors.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those spiders lunging out would have scared the Whee out of me. Lots of good scares in your haunt!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> Those spiders lunging out would have scared the Whee out of me. Lots of good scares in your haunt!


Thanks, Hairazor! People still walk by saying, "that's the scary house". It's awesome to hear that


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see you had a gracious "hostess" to show people the highlights of the haunt


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll look after work.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> I see you had a gracious "hostess" to show people the highlights of the haunt


Haha, RoxyBlue I don't think the "hostess" was as gracious as they had hoped, hahaha!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice collection


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Awesome. I envy your use of pneumatics. I have been to scared to try making them.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks diggerc and kciaccio! I'm still in the learning stages of pneumatics. I was once very much afraid of pneumatics. Once you get a basic understanding of it, it's not hard. I'm by far not an expert. I think my biggest challenge was finding different ways to attach the cylinders and hardware and the props. When I got stuck on something, I asked people online. The online halloween community have been VERY helpful to me. If it wasn't for them helping me, I still might be afraid to play with pneumatics


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love your Axworthy ghosts, very cool! But I think my favorite was the jumping spiders and the creepy soundtrack you had going. It made it "feel" like spiders crawling everywhere, really nice choice. All in all, I would say very well done and this year should be even better! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks, Pumpkin5! I sincerely appreciate the feedback. It was a great experience and now I'm really hooked on Halloween props


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Good stuff my man! Keep it up and stay scary!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Frank! Thanks for the sub on YouTube! I subbed you back. The props in your haunt are very impressive! I really like the details you put into to it. I need to fix up my yard haunt with more added details like yours.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Love it!!! Great job.


----------

